# Blueberry still fermenting ?



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 14, 2017)

I started this Blueberry wine about 6 weeks ago - transfered into the carboys after the hydrometer reached 1.00 ( primary fermentation took about 7 days )

It is still going - weeks latter ?

I can only assume that it might be going thru malo ? 

Anyone else has gone thru malo with blueberries ?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 14, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I started this Blueberry wine about 6 weeks ago - transfered into the carboys after the hydrometer reached 1.00 ( primary fermentation took about 7 days )
> 
> It is still going - weeks latter ?
> 
> ...



Mine didn't MLF , but it too continued to bubble for weeks. The sg didn't change, so my assumption was that it was just steadily giving off its co2 stockpile. Since the sg was stable, I sulfited and degassed and it stopped.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 14, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Mine didn't MLF , but it too continued to bubble for weeks. The sg didn't change, so my assumption was that it was just steadily giving off its co2 stockpile. Since the sg was stable, I sulfited and degassed and it stopped.



Did you wait till it stopped bubbling prior to adding sulfites ? 

I made blueberry before and dont recall this type of issue ?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 14, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Did you wait till it stopped bubbling prior to adding sulfites ?
> 
> I made blueberry before and dont recall this type of issue ?



Just checked my notes, pressed and went into glass at 1.002, racked off gross lees three days later at .996, hit .991 three days after that. Two weeks later, still at .991, it was still bubbling, so I sulfite and degassed. Three months after that it was racked, sulfited, and sorbate added, still at .991. Sweetened a week later to 1.008, bottled a week after that.

Edit: didn't use any clearing agents, this wine cleared really quickly and thoroughly, did use 3tsp pectic in primary.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks ! 

I will start to rack and degass and add my sulfites now - 





Johnd said:


> Just checked my notes, pressed and went into glass at 1.002, racked off gross lees three days later at .996, hit .991 three days after that. Two weeks later, still at .991, it was still bubbling, so I sulfite and degassed. Three months after that it was racked, sulfited, and sorbate added, still at .991. Sweetened a week later to 1.008, bottled a week after that.
> 
> Edit: didn't use any clearing agents, this wine cleared really quickly and thoroughly, did use 3tsp pectic in primary.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 14, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I will start to rack and degass and add my sulfites now -



Yup, long as the sg is low as it's gonna go....


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks - 
I did transfer it and as you can see alot of CO2 came out immediately -


----------



## Johnd (Jan 14, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks -
> I did transfer it and as you can see alot of CO2 came out immediately -



Should clear like a champ....


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 14, 2017)

*Hum*

now that looks good, nice color
Dawg






vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks -
> I did transfer it and as you can see alot of CO2 came out immediately -


----------



## Arne (Jan 15, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks -
> I did transfer it and as you can see alot of CO2 came out immediately -



You know there is a guy on here that can set you up with a vacuum setup that will help you degas. LOL, lookin good Steve. Arne.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 15, 2017)

I can't believe what 24 hours can do - after removing the CO2 while transferring with the allinonewinepump

I have alot of sediment already on the bottom -

It was extremely cold when I decided to start this fermentation, I needed heating belts just to keep the temp up to the low 70's. I understand when you are doing kits in the winter months - how much more important it is to remove the CO2.

I am glad I have the right machine to aid in the removal of CO2 - LOL


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 21, 2017)

fermentation started up again today after almost 1 week of several vacuum racking and adding 1/2 tsp of sulfite.

i hooked the Allinonewinepump using the headspace eliminator and puled all the gas out once again.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 21, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> fermentation started up again today after almost 1 week of several vacuum racking and adding 1/2 tsp of sulfite.
> 
> i hooked the Allinonewinepump using the headspace eliminator and puled all the gas out once again.



What has the sg been doing during this time?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 21, 2017)

Johnd said:


> What has the sg been doing during this time?



Thanks for asking - .990


----------



## Tnuscan (Jan 21, 2017)

This is odd. Is there a chance the sulfite might be outdated?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 21, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks for asking - .990



Since you've sulfited, and you're already dry, my only real sense of what's keeping it active is CO2 still being released.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 21, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Since you've sulfited, and you're already dry, my only real sense of what's keeping it active is CO2 still being released.



I will give it another week - but it was bubbling like a very active fermentation and that was 1 week after degassing.


----------



## cintipam (Jan 21, 2017)

I had one instance of major airlock action starting after wine was more than a year old. It had been in plastic bubblers until I racked into glass for the first time. Once it hit glass my guess is it could not expand and contract a bit with the weather, and a passing storm front made the airlock really go to town. So much so my hubby, myself, and 2 cats just sat there watching it. The show lasted about an hour, then all was quiet again.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Arne (Jan 24, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I will give it another week - but it was bubbling like a very active fermentation and that was 1 week after degassing.



Steve, have you checked your hydrometer lately? Over the years I have read where the insides move around a bit. Distilled water is best to test with, but tap water will let you know if it is pretty close. Arne.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 24, 2017)

Arne said:


> Steve, have you checked your hydrometer lately? Over the years I have read where the insides move around a bit. Distilled water is best to test with, but tap water will let you know if it is pretty close. Arne.


My well water checks out at 1.00


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 25, 2017)

Well water,,,, WAy to go, 
Dawg







UOTE=vacuumpumpman;636304]My well water checks out at 1.00[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arne (Jan 25, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> My well water checks out at 1.00



Looks like your hydro. is all right. It was just a thought. Arne.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 25, 2017)

Well it is starting again ! 

tiny bubbles like malo - not super active yet 

very unusual ??


----------



## Tnuscan (Jan 25, 2017)

Hope it's not a bad bacteria. I had a fruit wine, years back that done that. It went on for 2 months then stopped. I always thought it went through mlf on it's own.

When I added the mlb to the 2016 wine and it started converting the malic, the tiny bubbles looked and acted the same as the wine from years back.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 25, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Well it is starting again !
> 
> tiny bubbles like malo - not super active yet
> 
> very unusual ??



Steve, you've already sulfited, are your levels above 50 ppm? do you have the stuff to run a chromo?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 26, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Steve, you've already sulfited, are your levels above 50 ppm? do you have the stuff to run a chromo?



I do not have the stuff to run a chromo - 

That is why I asked if blueberry can actually go thru malo ?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 26, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I do not have the stuff to run a chromo -
> 
> That is why I asked if blueberry can actually go thru malo ?



Well, though I've not done it personally, blueberry does have malic acid in it, so one basic ingredient is in place. You'd still need the presence of MLB, nutrients left in the wine, and low sulfite levels..........


----------



## Tnuscan (Jan 26, 2017)

@vacuumpumpman Check the pH and make sure it's not over 3.5 or 3.6. If it is your sulfites are not working against the bacteria. Lower pH(more acidic) to allow less sulfite to work.

Other than this I'm still looking at sulfite strength.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 26, 2017)

Tnuscan said:


> @vacuumpumpman Check the pH and make sure it's not over 3.5 or 3.6. If it is your sulfites are not working against the bacteria. Lower pH(more acidic) to allow less sulfite to work.
> 
> Other than this I'm still looking at sulfite strength.



I just checked it and it is at 3.5 - I will drop it down a little 

I will replace my sulfites immediately - Thanks !

Do you think this wine is still recoverable ?


----------



## Tnuscan (Jan 26, 2017)

I was just hoping it wasn't 4 or over, 3.5 isn't bad if there's sulfite added . Low sulfite and a high pH is opening the dooor for trouble. 

You added 1/2 tsp. of K-Meta so that should help out, greatly. I always keep the faith, it ain't over till it's over.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 8, 2017)

Any updates on the blueberry?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 8, 2017)

Tnuscan said:


> Any updates on the blueberry?



Yes -

On 1-27 
I bought some new sulfites and added an additional 1/2 tsp and all active bubbling stopped within minutes. I just checked again and there is no active fermentation. 

I'm sure it must of got some sort of bacteria growth - I can see a white film along the neck of the carboy

I hope I caught it in time ? It does not taste bad - but time will tell.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 8, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I can see a white film along the neck of the carboy
> 
> I hope I caught it in time ? It does not taste bad - but time will tell.



Well, you're still alive, right?


----------

